# Good Bye Thumper July 1st 2006 - October 8th 2010



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 8, 2010)

I Will Miss You Baby Boy

:'( Thumper was feeling sick the last few days and i took him to the vet today and when they were doing blood work on him he had a stroke . . . . . my baby boy passed without me there to hold him . . . . July 1st 2006 - October 8th 2010 . . . . not long enough


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 8, 2010)

I am sooo sorry for your loss. :cry1:

:rip:RIP Thumper. Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost your boy Thumper...what an adorable little bunny he was..


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP, Thumper. You'll be missed.ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. He was certainly a good looking little man. Rest in peace little guy and binky free.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Thumper.

You will be missed by your Mommie.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you vary much guys
just waiting to bring him homw again. ordered a little blue ceramic jar for him. my sis is going to engrave it for me with his name and his birth date of birth and death its going to be beautiful just like him


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't believe it's been over a week  I miss my little boy so much yuki seems to be ok he is eating and drinking like normal had me scared thinking he wasn't eating but every one was just filling his dish up lol I am going to try and put coal with yuki he is over a year now and I think he can handle him self just waiting for a bit so I don't push yuki to much I just don't want him to be alone since I got him almost 4 years ago he has been thumpers other half they were only 5 1/2 months apart. If anyone has any ideas I'm open to hearing them I gave him a stuffy and he pulls it into his bed to sleep with it anything else I can do to make him feel less alone would be great
Miss you baby boy ~blows bunny kisses to thumper~


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 18, 2010)

Picked up my baby boys ashes today couldn't help but cry seeing that small blue jar where my bunny should be
I still don't quite understand it . . . I miss him so much and I still feel like I failed him somehow and it still hurts looking at his cage but I still have yuki and coal so I have to be there for them
Thumper is now sitting in the living room looking over the two rabbits and our crazy dog I am glad he is not In pain anymore but still miss cuddle time with him :'(
Mommie loves you.baby boy forever!


----------

